

Google are using reCaptcha to read door numbers from their Street View data - sksksk
http://imgur.com/Io9MJDN

======
benmanns
For those who don't know how reCAPTCHA works, they present two words to the
user. One "known" word and one "unknown" word. When you enter both, Google
compares your entry to the known word for CAPTCHA validation and stores your
response to the unknown word for OCR.

You can often tell which word is the unknown one, because it is often more
skewed and often not a word at all. Seeing how 128 is pretty bold, straight
on, and with a whiter background, I am guessing at a Google OCR algorithm
could solve it - meaning that it would be the known word, not the one they are
trying to find out (sayOAD).

~~~
supergirl
If OCR can read it then it's not a good captcha, is it?

~~~
borplk
There are 2 words.

